# إحتقان طائفي بنجع حمادي بعد اختفاء فتاة قبطية معاقة وتجمهر للأقباط بالمطرانيه لتعبير عن غضبهم



## ASTRO (27 يناير 2009)

*تشهد مدينة نجع حمادي حالة من الإحتقان الطائفي إثر تجمهر عدد من الأقباط بمطرانية نجع حمادي إحتجاجاً على اختفاء فتاة قبطية معاقة وإتهام أسرتها لشاب مسلم باختطافها والتغرير بها، وهتف المتجمهرين مطالبين عودة الفتاه لأسرتها ومحاسبة الشاب الذي قام بإستغلال مرض الفتاة وإصابتها بإعاقة جسدية ونفسية للتغرير بها في الوقت الذي جاء فيه موقف الأمن سلبي ولم يتخذ موقفاً للكشف عن مصير الفتاة أو الشاب رغم اختفاءه بمدينة قنا. 

قال شقيق الفتاة "بطرس مكرم لوقا" أن شقيقته "مريم مكرم لوقا" 22 عاماً، خرجت يوم يوم الأحد في السادسة صباحاً لحضور الصلاة في الكنيسة وهي تسير على عكازين ولم تعد وتم السؤال عنها لدى أقاربها ونفوا مجيئها إليهم حتى اكتشفوا أنها غادرت المنزل بعد أن أخذت مصوغاتها الذهبية، وأضاف بحثنا عنها بكل مكان وحررنا محضر شرطة رقم 531 إدراي مركز نجع حمادي وأدراجنا فيه اسم الشخص الذي ذهبت معه وهو المتهم بالتغرير بها وهو "سيد إبراهيم عبد الهادي" 42 عاماً ومتزوج وكان يعمل بمطعم بنجع حمادي باسم "مطعم زنجر"، وانتقل للإقامة في مدينة قنا. 
وقال شقيق الفتاة أن أخته تعاني من مرض القلب وتعالج نفسياً ومصابة بشلل نصفي وإدراكها ضعيف عقلياً وتسير على عكازين إثر إصابتها بجلطة بالمخ وفي صمام القلب ومعه كافة التقارير التي تثبت ذلك؛ وطالب شقيق الفتاة إعادتها وضبط الشاب الذي غرر بها مشيراً إلى أنه متواجد بمدينة قنا حيث استأجر شقة بمنطقة مساكن عثمان وهرب منها بعد قيام أسرة الفتاة بالذهاب إلى هناك، مشيراً أن النيابه لم تستدعي أسرة الشاب للتحقيق في الواقعة وكل ما فعلته هو الإستماع لأقوال شقيقها روماني. 

وأشار شقيق الفتاة أنه لا يعلم حتى الآن ماذا يفعل في ظل إهمال جهات الشرطة التي لم تقوم بواجبها ولم يجد أحد بجواره غير الله وحده مشيراً أن هذا لا يرضي الله بالتغرير بفتاة مريضة وصحتها في تدهور مشيراً أن كل ما يريدونه أسلمة الفتاة حتى تكون مسلمة بالعدد رغم أنها لا تدرك ما تفعله وتسأل هل الدين أصبح بالعدد حتى المعاقين ذهنياً ورفع صوته إلى الله الذي يشعر بمأساتهم. 

علق الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي على اختفاء الفتاة مشيراً أن الفتاة مصابة بإعاقة جسدية ونفسية نتيجة إصابتها من قبل بجلطة في الرأس تسببت في إصابتها بعجز في الساقان وأن ما قام به الشاب غير أخلاقي ولا يتفق مع القيم الإجتماعية باللعب بمشاعر إنسانة مريضة والتغرير بها، موضحاً أن موقف الأمن سلبي للغاية ورفض في المحضر المحرر إثبات أن الفتاة معاقة حتى لا يعاقب الشاب وكل ما فعله طلب من أسرة الشاب إغلاق محلهم وهو محل بيتزا خوفاً من غضب الأقباط وتوفير الحماية له مؤكداً أن هناك تجمهر من أقباط نجع حمادي بالمطرانية تعبيراً عن غضبهم لإختفاء الفتاة والأمن لا يقدّر ذلك، وكل ما يطلبه الآن منع الأقباط من التظاهر وهذا شيء خارج عن إرداة أى شخص لأنه لا يمكن منع أسرة من المطالبة بعودة إبنتهم ومشاركة الأقباط لهم لأن هذا لم يكن التصرف الأول من نوعه في محاولة استقطاب الفتيات القبطيات، وكم من مرة تم التحذير من خطورة هذه التصرفات على سلامة المجتمع والوحدة الوطنية والأمن الإجتماعي وهذا ما يجب أن يفهمه ويدركه الجهات الأمنية. *

http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts-united_08/nrep.php/2009/01/26/16059.html


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2009)

*هى وصلت لكده !!!!!!
لاستغلال  فتاه مريضه ومعاقه لمجرد أنهم يحققوا انتصار وهمى اسمه أسلمة بنت ومش مهم بقى البنت  دى ظروفها أيه ولا عامله ازاى ؟؟؟؟
اللى يعمل العمله دى أكيييييد مش انسان طبيعى
ربنا يتدخل وترجع البنت المسكينه لاهلها . ​*


----------



## املا (27 يناير 2009)

كيف بتسكتوا .؟؟؟


شو النظام هاد اللي عندكم 

انتوا  عشره ملايين قبطي 

المسيحيين في الاردن 2%  يعني تقريبا 200 الف ! و مع هيك ما حد ببلش فينا


----------



## man4truth (27 يناير 2009)

*يا ريت كلنا نصلى من اجل هذه الفتاة المريضه
التى استغل هذا المحمدى النجس اعاقتها للتغرير بها وايهامها بالحب
واقول من يقدر ان يفعل شىء يفعله
فعلينا جميعا ان نتضامن يد واحده تجاه هذه الماساة الاخلاقيه التى يرتكبها المحمديين الجبناء
الذين ليس لهم سلاح الا التغرير بالمراهقات واجبارهن على الاسلمه
فهم ليس لديهم قيم ولا اخلاق
يفعلون تماما كما فعل نبيهم الماكر*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*انا قريت الخبر ده من شويه في منتدي تاني

بس عندي راي مختلف شويه

البنت عاجزه ومريضه نفسيا وجسديا ليه اهلها يهملوها

ويسيبوها تروح للكنيسه لوحدها 

مع العلم ان اهلها عارفين الراجل المتخلف اللي بيتغر بيها

يبقي كان لازم يخافوا عليها ويهتموا بيها اكتر من كده

الاهل يهملوا في بنتهم وفي الاخر يقولوا الحقونا

وبالنسبه للشرطه دي حاجه مش جديده عليهم

شكرا علي الخبر

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

_



مشيراً أن كل ما يريدونه أسلمة الفتاة حتى تكون مسلمة بالعدد رغم أنها لا تدرك ما تفعله وتسأل هل الدين أصبح بالعدد حتى المعاقين ذهنياً ورفع صوته إلى الله الذي يشعر بمأساتهم.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هوه اكيد بيبنى قصر بس مش فى الجنة ده فى الجحيم
لان ده شيىء لا تقبلة اى شريعة
ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره
ويرد المخطوفين
شكرا للخبر​_


----------



## Coptic Adel (28 يناير 2009)

هما دول المظلمين وهي دي عمايلهم

سنظل نسمع اخبار 

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## dark_angel (29 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا و الحاجات دى مش جديدة عليهم و الحكومة المصرية مش نقدر نقول فى حقها غير انها حكومة محمدية من كبيرها لصغيرها يعنى اكيد انهم بيشجعوا الشاب ده على عملته دى و بعدين دى مصر ام الدنيا ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ علينا و يرجع البنت لاهلها سليمة من غير اى ضرر فيها*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*ربــــــــــــــــــــــــنا موجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

ربنا كبير

شكراا على الخبر


----------



## beshay2 (1 فبراير 2009)

ياريت جميع المسيحيين يعتصموا بنجع حمادى امام مركز الشرطة مطالبين بعودة مريم مكرم لوقا المتغيبه من يوم الاحد الماضى 25-1-2009 وربنا يتدخل لاعادة مريم 0[وان كان الله معنا فمن علينا] ,ويارب رجعها بالسلامه يارب


----------



## beshay2 (3 فبراير 2009)

بخصوص مريم مكرم لوقا ابنة نجع حمادى اولا الاف الشكر والحمد لله على عودتها حيث ببركة وصلوات الاباء القديسين واولا واخيرا امنا القديسة ام مخلصنا الصالح العزراء مريم وببركة وصلوات ابيناالمكرم الطباوى الانبا شنودة الثالث وشريكه فى الخدمة الرسوليه ابينا المكرم نيافة الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادى وتوابعها وحيث له الفضل اولا واخيرا على تعب محبته ومجهوداته من بعد رب المجد على ذلك والرب يعوض تعب محبته لاولاده خيرا وعقبال كل اولاده الغائبين يرجعهم رب المجد لاهاليهم بالسلامه00 وصلوا ولا تملوا


----------



## beshay2 (3 فبراير 2009)

ارجو تبليغ الجميع على عودة مريم مكرم لوقا ابنة نجع حمادى والف مليون مبروك على عودتها ونشكر الرب على ذلك وعقبال كل اولاده الغائبين الرب يردهم لاهاليهم سالمين يارب وصلوا ولا تملوا والرب يعوض تعب سيدنا نيافة الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادى وكل توابعها من اجل تعب محبته لكل اولاده خيرا يارب اااااااامين0 30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## beshay2 (3 فبراير 2009)

يجب على كل اسره مسيحيه ان تحرص كل الحرص على جميع افراد الاسره ونتعظ من ذلك الدرس وربنا موجود وكما يجب علينا ايضا ان دائما نكونوا يقظين وحرصين على اولادنا ولا ننسى الرب دائما وفى كل حين[ وصلوا ولا تملوا]0


----------

